# Introducing my new hedgie..Ace!



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

So I picked up a new little hedgie guy last monday  
I named him Ace and he is such a little cute and smart guy <333
Now for some pictures!!!

First some pics I got from his breeder








It's the one in the back
















The last one was in his ad, the pic I fell in love with 

Now for some new pics I made yesterday!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Awww, he's adorable! I love his little pink ears!


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG he is soooooo cute...just wanna give him kisses!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so jealous :lol: Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww...he's so tiny! What a cute little baby. I love the pink spot on his nose.....so precious!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

he is adorable! I love his little face... so cute


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Ahhhh he's gorgeous! His widdle faaace! <3


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

OMG! Too cute for words!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Cute cute cute! 
I love his little nose! 
Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*squeel!* I'm so jealous you have baby pictures! What a precious hedgie! It's a very good thing you live so far away from me...or I would have to hedgie sit for you & never give him back!
I could look at him all day.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A little angel!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

What a gorgeous little fella, congratulations


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everybody!! I am very much in love with my little guy 

I made a topic about his colour,maybe somebody can help?

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=7672


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

A little update about Ace  
He had his first bath today and I am pleased to say that he really liked it!
He was just sitting there enjoying water being poured over him.
I could touch him everywhere and I started touching his feet so that I can clip his nails in the near future. He pulled his foot away so that still needs some work.

Here are a few pictures I made with my phone from the past couple of weeks 

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010184.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010185.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010186.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010187.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010188.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010189.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010190.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010192.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010195.jpg


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

OMG, i actually stopped breathing for a moment


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what color is he--dark-eyed white pinto? that's the best i can do...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Those pictures are great  his colors are beautiful!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Well Ace is definitely a handsome boy!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's just lovely! I like the last 2 the best.


----------

